# Some 5/8 indexing pins threaded 1/2-13



## bloomingtonmike (Mar 12, 2014)

I need to cut some parts that will take about 29.5" or my 30" of X travel. Been setting up to index the alum plates to give me max travel. Made some quick 5/8 indexing pins threaded 1/2-13 for indexing the work. Made them by turning down the heads of some 5/8 socket shoulder screws. Works pretty good.


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 13, 2014)

neat job Mile

Cheers Phil


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 13, 2014)

very nice
steve


----------

